# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Zelfbruiners,een veilig alternatief - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Zelfbruiners zijn een veilig alternatief voor de zonnebank* 

De huidige zelfbruiningsprodukten zijn onschadelijk en vormen een veilig alternatief voor de zonnebank voor wie een bruin kleurtje wil hebben. Een zelfbruiner wordt op de huid aangebracht en geeft tijdelijk een bruine kleur. De meeste zelfbruiners bevatten de stof dihydroxyaceton (DHA), een synthetische suiker die zich aan de eiwitten in de buitenste huidlaag (hoornlaag) hecht. Door een proces van oxidatie wordt een verkleuring van de huid veroorzaakt zonder dat er sprake is van huidverdikking of productie van melanine (het pigment dat de huid haar kleur bezorgt). Waar de hoornlaag dik is, heb je een sterkere bruinkleuring. Zo worden handpalmen snel bruin, ook de hoornlaag bij puistjes is dikker dan de gezichtshuid, deze worden dus ook duidelijker zichtbaar. 
De werking begint na het aanbrengen en is na ongeveer zes uur uitgewerkt. De kleur houdt drie tot vijf dagen. Na 30 dagen is de kleur volledig verdwenen. DHA is niet schadelijk voor de huid. Er zijn wel enkele gevallen van contactallergie beschreven, maar dit is uiterst zeldzaam. 

Het is belangrijk om te weten dat DHA geen bescherming geeft tegen ultraviolette straling. Gebruik dus altijd een zonnebrandcrème wanneer je in de zon vertoeft. Er zijn inmiddels ook zelfbruiners ontwikkeld die wel over een (beperkte) beschermingsfactor (SPF) beschikken. Zorg er altijd voor dat de beschermingsfactor die u gebruikt hoog genoeg is.

Zelfbruiners op basis van DHA bestaan er als crème, lotion, milk, mousse, gel of spray. Sommigen zijn geschikt voor gezicht en lichaam, anderen alleen voor het lichaam of de benen. De kunst is om het zo gelijkmatig mogelijk aan te brengen zodat een egale bruine kleur ontstaat. Er zijn zelfbruiners die al gekleurd zijn, zodat je beter kan zien dat je het goed aanbrengt en geen plekjes overslaat. Na wat oefening zal het steeds beter gaan. 
*
Tegenwoordig bestaan er bruiningsstudio’s waar je in enkele seconden een spraybehandeling met DHA kunt laten uitvoeren.*

• Breng de bruiner bij voorkeur ’s avonds aan. Sommige crèmes laten namelijk een laagje achter op de huid dat de eerste uren onaangenaam kan geuren . 
• Begin altijd met een dun laagje en herhaal het geleidelijk aan om een donkerder effect te krijgen. Met een paar dunne laagjes zelfbruiner is het resultaat mooier dan in één keer een dikke laag. Je kan de zelfbruiner elke dag aanbrengen tot de gewenste bruine kleur is bereikt. Daarna om de drie of vier dagen aanbrengen om de kleur in stand te houden. Vind je dat de kleur te intens wordt, sla dan een paar dagen over. 

• Hoe zachter je huid, hoe gelijkmatiger de teint wordt. Gebruik een zacht peeling of een scrubborstel op uw lichaam vóór u de bruiner gebruikt. Besteed tijdens het scrubben extra aandacht aan ruwe plekken als je ellebogen en je knieen. Hier is de huid dikker en wordt de zelfbruiner sneller donker, dat kan een onnatuurlijk resultaat geven.
Breng de zelfbruiner altijd aan op een droge, afgeschminkte huid . Gebruik zo weinig mogelijk hydraterende melk; alléén op de droge plekjes, zoals ellebogen, hielen, voeten en knieën. Zelfbruiners hechten zich slecht aan een ingesmeerde huid. Zorg dat de benen goed onthaard zijn, doe dit de avond van tevoren zodat de huid nog even kan herstellen.
• Begin bij de voeten en smeer gelijkmatig naar boven. Doe uw gezicht het laatst. Een druppel op voorhoofd, wangen, kin en neus geven en goed uitsmeren. Niet op de haargrens en wenkbrauwen aanbrengen. Veeg over je wenkbrauwen met een reinigende lotion op een watje. Zorg ervoor dat u het gebied rond uw oren niet vergeet.
• Was onmiddelijk na het aanbrengen van de zelfbruiner goed je handen en borstel je nagels . Anders kleuren handpalmen en nagelriemen onnatuurlijk bruin. 
• Wacht 10 tot 15 minuten af totdat de zelfbruiner inwerkt alvorens je aan te kleden. Anders loop je het risico op vlekken.
• Niet zwemmen of douchen. Wacht hiermee tot de zelfbruiner is uitgewerkt (na ca. 6 uur). Wacht ook met sporten die je fel doen zweten. 
• Als je zelfbruinende producten langere tijd bewaart dan gaat de bruinende kwaliteit ervan achteruit. Koop dus liever kleinere verpakkingen en bewaar ze niet langer dan een seizoen. 
• Gebruik geen bruiningspillen . Deze bevatten meestal de stof canthaxanthin. Deze stof zorgt ervoor dat uw huid verkleurd door de kleurstoffen die erin zitten. Het resultaat is bij iedereen anders. De effecten op de lange termijn zijn nog niet bekend. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

